# Sony is *******!



## unfocused (May 22, 2019)

Could not resist the title. Photorumors has new BCN results and compares them to previous months, showing that Sony's full frame mirrorless market share has dropped significantly, while Canon is on the rise. Not bad considering all the grief Canon takes on this forum for not having a "professional" full frame mirrorless.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2019)

Everyone realizes that with Canon and Nikon now producing FF mirrorless cameras that Sony can not mathematically be 100% any longer. It will take at least another year, more likely 3 years before the figures tell a accurate story. Everyone is going to do their best to outsell the others, so we will be the ones who benefit via more selection and lower prices.


----------



## Ozarker (May 22, 2019)

Sony's market share was ******* to take a hit simply because they are no longer the only big brand in that category. What would really be interesting would be to know if their unit sales numbers have suffered. Don't know if we'll ever know that for any brand, but the camera division's financials might give a clue next year.


----------



## Maximilian (May 22, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... Sony can not mathematically be 100% any longer. It will take at least another year, *more likely 3 years before the figures tell a accurate story*.


Esp. as Canon and Nikon are just beginning to built up their FF ML portfolio.

To me the EOS RP was a strong move from Canon offering FF ML to a lot of people that cannot afford or justify the (much) more expensive or outdated options.
Now only the affordable RF lenses are missing... and the reaction of the competition!


----------



## Valvebounce (May 22, 2019)

Hi Folks. 
Yes, Sony loosing FFML sales to Canon / Nikon was obviously going to hit the numbers once Canon / Nikon started selling FFML cameras, simple maths says Sony can no longer be 100%! 
But I gathered this was a bit ‘tongue in cheek’ by the statement ‘could not resist the title’! Don’t take all the fun out of poking the bear (fan boy)! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Viggo (May 22, 2019)

I recently saw a headline that the RP sales has suddenly plummeted after initial great numbers. I didn’t read anything else, but now it would probably be interesting if anyone had some info around that claim.


----------



## Quirkz (Jun 1, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I recently saw a headline that the RP sales has suddenly plummeted after initial great numbers. I didn’t read anything else, but now it would probably be interesting if anyone had some info around that claim.



That was last months BCN numbers for March:





BCN Full Frame Mirrorless Ranking in April: Sony a7 III Has 40%+ Market Share and Rising ! | Sony Rumors


BCN analyzed the full frame mirrorless camera share in Japan in April, from the result we can see the Sony a7 III has 40% + full frame mirrorless market share and still rising. While market share of recently released Canon's EOS RP is falling very fast. Canon didn't not successfully use low-cost...




www.sonyrumors.co





You can see how the RP clearly dropped a lot during March, after the initial release, but now seems to have stayed steady during April; and even clawed back a little.

I suspect the RP will be a sleeper hit; as people gradually realise that all the rhetoric against it was basically just trash talk.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 1, 2019)

The RP needs a matching lens to sell well.


----------



## BillB (Jun 1, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The RP needs a matching lens to sell well.


It looks to me as though Canon has settled on 24-105 as the market sweet spot for focal range for a normal walk around FF zoom, and they already have several out there. Unless something shorter and less expensive might capitalize on the small size of the RP. Some patents along those lines have shown up


----------

